# Difference between yogurt starter and probiotic capsul?



## kamp (Jan 31, 2010)

What is the difference between yogurt starter and probiotic?

A friend of my wonder if she can use a regular probiotic capsule to make yogurt of since she can't get any yogurt without dairy to use as a starter (or dairy free yogurt starter)


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2010)

If it is non dairy, what is she going to use to make the yogurt? I don't think this is possible, the bacteria need a place to grow and thrive and I don't know what other host would be appropriate. 

Sorry kamp.


----------



## kamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I make nut yogurt from almond milk with no problems but it is not possible to buy the starter I use (i bought it when I was on holiday in FL)


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2010)

Try online then? I've never heard of making yogurt from almond milk. VERY COOL!


----------



## kamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Then she will need to do a loooot of paper work to prove that this is not medication.. The gouverment is totally hopeless here in norway. They didn't even allow me to get a small dose of grape fruit seed extract in. 
I have another friend that try do order a dairy starter. But they had opened the bottle so all the bacteries died before she recived it 

I'm on SCD diet and make a very good almond yogurt. Look at The Scientific Diet for GI Problems, Autism and Other Conditions there you can find a recipe


----------

